# Nadine Krüger wird Mutter



## DER SCHWERE (28 Juni 2011)

Angekündigt
Moderatorin Nadine Krüger erwartet ihr erstes Kind

Nadine Krüger (33), Moderatorin der ZDF-Vormittagssendung "Volle Kanne", wird im Herbst dieses Jahres Mutter. Die Berlinerin erwartet ein Kind von ihrem langjährigen Lebensgefährten Philip. Wenn alles nach Wunsch verlaufe, werde Nadine Krüger im Frühjahr 2012 wieder vor der Kamera stehen. Sie präsentiert seit zwei Jahren als Nachfolgerin von Andrea Ballschuh die ZDF-Sendung "Volle Kanne". Krüger, die im Alter von elf Jahren im DDR-Fernsehen bei "Mach mit, Mach's nach, Mach's besser" debütierte, moderierte zuvor Kinosendungen und das Sat.1-Frühstücksfernsehen von Sat.1.

Quelle: Berliner Morgenpost vom 16.06.2011






Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com
​


----------



## Franky70 (28 Juni 2011)

Aha.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (29 Juni 2011)

Schawanger sieht die schon seit Jahren aus


----------



## Stimme (5 März 2015)

Sie ist klasse!!


----------

